# Forum > MMO > Runescape >  Working RS Bots for 2012?

## wadekendall

Are there any good Working Bots currently going? that are reliable and trustworthy??

----------


## pascou94

You can look on SRL Forums / Villavu, need some configuration but once done, it's a good one and as far as I know, it's the only one that survive the bot nuke

----------


## Renji1337

Robotz in Disguise 

RID still has alot of working bots.

----------


## Koean

Bots are dying faster :/

----------


## fredalbob

EpicBot has returned, better than ever.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Vaikiss

epicbot.com , powerbot.com , rarebot.com 

all these 3 works fine (altho rarebot hvnt recovered since last update yet)

----------


## NZT

Most bots have died out, and even more have died out with the release of Optimus, but you could try EpicBot. I've head that is good.

----------


## sssniper86

Tried only free ones.
RSBot was the best. But their changes in code led to necessity to change most scripts that exist.
Rarebot is a good replacement for RSBot since it is basically the same as an old RSBot and you can get most scripts working with a little bit of tweaking.
Simba was good while injection bots tried to recover after bot-nuking day. But color bots are too clumsy and unstable.

----------


## Emiliix

RSBot at RSBot, from powerbot - leading RuneScape® bot automation however it doesn't seem to be as good as it used to be  :Frown:

----------


## zoubiey

> RSBot at RSBot, from powerbot - leading RuneScape® bot automation however it doesn't seem to be as good as it used to be


I think it's greater then ever! Working like charm, just need all the F2P scripts to start rolling in and they are back for all purposes.

----------


## AtomX

It's a great bot, only problem is that it's really hard to add private scripts, so you have to rely on the sdn to get it to work.

----------


## MtnWalsh

Just remember the nuke comes this June or July. They keep pushing it back though, thankfully

----------

